# What is the intel manageability engine firmware recovery agent?



## Chrjz

The same thing just happened to me and I clicked on this thread hoping for answers. Anybody have insight on this program?

Edit: A little more searching found me this thread:
http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?19391-Intel-manageability-engine-firmware-recovery-agent

Might help...


----------



## SomeoneI345

Thank you, Chrjz. SEO for similar seekers: Intel Manageability Engine FirmwareRecovery Agent, Asus.


----------

